# First Outing



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

My first carp.

























notice my jerry rigged Fred Bear, i clamped on and then taped over my old fly fishing reel., i had to improvise on the arrow, so i basicly tied a palamar not around the tip and tightened, then tightend the tip.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Of course you know IT NEVER ENDS NOW...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

congrats


----------

